# So, what is your Personality Type?



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2010)

For a while I've been wondering if there are certain personality traits which predispose people to becoming collectors or appreciators of the garbage of the past (or traits which are common amongst us people) and feel it would be an interesting research study if conducted more officially, but lacking grant monies or any facilities I have no way to accomplish this at the level established academics would.

 I've found that the MBTI, or Myers-Briggs Type Indicator, to be a superior system of personality analysis. The MBTI "assessment is a psychometric questionnaire designed to measure psychological preferences in how people perceive the world and make decisions.[1]:1 These preferences were extrapolated from the typological theories proposed by Carl Gustav Jung and first published in his 1921 book _Psychological Types_" 


 Anyway, If any of you would like to indulge me and my curiosity (as well as your own), it would be awesome if you could take this short 72 question yes/no test (takes like 5 minutes) and post your 4-letter personality type, which you can learn much about by searching Google, Wikipedia, or http://www.personalitypage.com/html/portraits.html:

*THE TEST:*
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm


 For starters, I am an INTP (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intp) according to every test Ive taken without variation, including this one. The type description fits very well, but I have many ISTP tendencies which I would imagine would be a type more common amongst collectors. The MBTI seems to be uncannily accurate and particularly useful in the quest for personal understanding, so do it for yourself, not just me!


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 6, 2010)

Well that was interesting...ISTJ  Have no idea what that means.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey there thanks for participating!

 You are a "Duty Fulfiller" or "Inspector" (http://www.personalitypage.com/html/ISTJ.html) and are probably naturally good at everything I am terrible at. My girlfriend is an ISTJ also and she keeps my head from totally drifting into the clouds, makes me pay my bills, etc. I return the favor by making her look at the big picture when she is focusing on upsetting little things, etc. ISTJs are good people to have around. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2010)

Which personality?


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 6, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if you see any trends as far as collecting goes.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> Which personality?


 
 Lol, the one you most often use when collecting or appreciating antique items! [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, just that one. Maybe there is an area for black and white, yes and no.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> Maybe there is an area for black and white, yes and no.


 
 Huh? Now you've lost me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2010)

I was wrong, I think I flunked.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 6, 2010)

That's odd, I took the test and it came back "mass murderer"[]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> I was wrong, I think I flunked.


 
 []



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> That's odd, I took the test and it came back "mass murderer"[]


 
 An INTJ mass murderer?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2010)

They're all yesno Q's, no grey area.
 I don't have a cel phone so whether yard sale, digging or fleas, etc. I'm not answering.
 A digging party I'd jump at but a crowd of people I don't know for the sake of being there? Couldn't care a less (sometimes), I have gone to first night.
 List list would go on if I could remember them all

 Mass Murderer Matt, has a nice ring to it. I guess that's what you've been doing all there years. Luring us in with you eye candy bottles hoping to claim a human trophy for your "other shelf".


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2010)

ISFJ? []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bostaurus
> 
> It will be interesting to see if you see any trends as far as collecting goes.


 


 Growing up, my mother dabbled in Astrology,...enough for me to see that it had some accuracy,...I tried a similar experiment a couple years back, except by sign, to see if there was a trend....here on the forum,....at that time, there seemed to be alot of "Leo's"...collecting antique bottles.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Mass Murderer Matt, has a nice ring to it. I guess that's what you've been doing all there years. Luring us in with you eye candy bottles hoping to claim a human trophy for your "other shelf".


 


_"It puts the bottle in the basket,....It does what it's told"[]_


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2010)

> It puts the bottle in the basket,....It does what it's told"


 One of the best flicks ever!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 6, 2010)

I am INFJ (intuition, feeling, judgement), if I remember correctly.  My result was "The Counselor" type.  I'll take this test again later.  My eyes are trying to adjust to a new glasses prescription.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2010)

I took this test in the mid '80's, when I was a teenager.. I was INTJ then.. I was curious to see if that had changed.. nope! Once an INTJ, always an INTJ, I guess! Thanks Plummy!! []


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 6, 2010)

RG - Maybe there really is something to this theory.  I'm an INFJ, too.  Supposedly that's less than 1% of the population, but maybe it's a greater percentage among collectors.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 6, 2010)

BillinMo, did you ever consider a career in writing or counseling?  I forget what all the letters stand for.  Can someone tell us?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2010)

" I forget what all the letters stand for.  Can someone tell us? " : quoting forum member Redginger...

 Sorry so slow to get to this, Laur.. my type has an annoying tendency to ignore the emotional needs of others, unless it's an emergency.. click right HERE  and you will hear it from Joe Butt himself.. []


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> BillinMo, did you ever consider a career in writing or counseling?Â  I forget what all the letters stand for.Â  Can someone tell us?


 
 Writing, yes.  I actually do a lot of writing in my current job, although it's mainly job aids, user help and reports.  Never thought about counseling, although now that I think of it, my college friends had a tendency to unload on me.  

 Thanks for that link, Cyber.  Now I can go around telling women that I'm like Tom Selleck or Mel Gibson.  Then again, maybe I should avoid mentioning Mel's name after the way he's been in the news lately.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2010)

What if we were to make it a forum membership requirement to take the test, and have our personally codes right there under our username.. ? I think if we did this, we ..would... hmm.. we'd... fail miserably... never mind.. -INTJ


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jungtype.htm
 This describes it. I forgot what mine was and can't get back to the page that said.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 6, 2010)

.. here..


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 6, 2010)

ISFJ....Introverted..Sensing..Feeling..Judging..[]


----------



## lepew62 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am a INTP, I think those are the superior ones[].


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 6, 2010)

INFP  though during the whole thing I felt I was contradicting myself,  for example I love being alone and in crowds.  I feel I possess many ironies and opposites - in other words: TOTALLY SCREWED UP!!!


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice work people, I appreciate the level of involvement, keep it up!

 So far everyone has been an "I", or an individual with a preference for "introversion". This is not introversion in the social sense necessarily:



> Attitudes: Extraversion (E)/Introversion (I) Myers-Briggs literature uses the terms _extraversion_ and _introversion_ as Jung first used them, and preserves the original spelling of _extraversion_. Extraversion means "outward-turning" and* introversion means "inward-turning.*"[17] These specific definitions vary somewhat from the popular usage of the words. The preferences for extraversion and introversion are often called as _attitudes_.  Briggs and Myers recognized that each of the cognitive functions can  operate in the external world of behavior, action, people, and things (_extraverted attitude_) *or the internal world of ideas and reflection (introverted attitude)*. The MBTI assessment sorts for an overall preference for one or the other. People who prefer extraversion draw energy from action: they tend to  act, then reflect, then act further. If they are inactive, their  motivation tends to decline. To rebuild their energy, extraverts need  breaks from time spent in reflection. Conversely,* those who prefer  introversion expend energy through action: they prefer to  reflect, then act, then reflect again. To rebuild their energy,  introverts need quiet time alone, away from activity.* The extravert's flow is directed outward toward people and objects,  and the *introvert's (flow) is directed inward toward concepts and ideas.*  Contrasting characteristics between extraverts and introverts include  the following: [ul][*]Extraverts are _action_ oriented, while *introverts are thought oriented.*[*]Extraverts seek _breadth_ of knowledge and influence, while *introverts seek depth of knowledge and influence.*[*]Extraverts often prefer more _frequent_ interaction, while *introverts prefer more substantial interaction.*[*]Extraverts recharge and get their energy from spending time with _people_, while* introverts recharge and get their energy from spending time alone.*[18][/ul]


 
 Current conclusions about us collectors:

 The last four quoted comparisons between those with a preference for Extraversion and Introversion is particularly informative in regards to our appreciation of this bottle collecting hobby. Keep in mind that introverts are not supposedly avoidant of other people, as we do enjoy the company of groups of people we know well (and diggin' buddies) but our primary experience of this life is focused inwards. We see an old bottle and with our inward-focused thoughts seek a substantial depth of knowledge about the item, often while alone or in small groups who share such interests. In regards to "expending" energy through action, this is only true when it involves something we personally don't care for too much, whereas digging bottles, which I imagine most of us enjoy quite a bit, can be a particularly exhilarating activity. Those with a preference for extraversion might sum up all the old bottles out there as "just a bunch of useless old crap" and then turn their attention to something else more personally engaging for them, whereas we introverts actively seek the vivid experience or contemplation of the implications an old bottle presents within our internal mental landscape, not needing it to be shared to be enjoyable, though sharing is almost always a plus.




> ORIGINAL:  lepew62
> I am a INTP, I think those are the superior ones[].


 
 Huh, me as well, and we both actively collect scrap and wade through mucky waters in search of goodies. Weird.

 BTW there are no superior or inferior types. There may be incompatibilities between certain personalities, but all types of people are necessary to keep this world spinning round. If the world was full of INTPs, almost nothing would ever actually get done, the daily levels of arrogance would be suffocating, and there would be no scrap left for us to collect either![]  



 OK, so in order to take this informal study further we need more people to take the test and post their 4-letter type! There must be a MBTI extrovert amongst us to make this more complicated! []


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> INFP  though during the whole thing I felt I was contradicting myself,  for example I love being alone and in crowds.  I feel I possess many ironies and opposites - in other words: TOTALLY SCREWED UP!!!


 
 Nah not screwed up, just more dynamic and interesting. Since it is a yes/no and not sliding scale test it isn't as faithful in my opinion, but it was a test I felt would work for those with less of an attention span. I "contradicted" myself a number of times as well, but although some of the questions may seem superficially similar, they do involve different aspects of the typing system.

 Does this "The Idealist" profile seem to suit you?
http://www.personalitypage.com/INFP.html


----------



## deacon_frost (Oct 7, 2010)

ISTJ


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> there seemed to be alot of "Leo's"...collecting antique bottles.[]


 
 Quite interesting! I am an Aries and the description of that sign seems to fit quite well; many aspects meshing with the INTP description, though neither are to be used in entirety to actually define oneself wholesale. That pattern of thought leads to close-mindedness, which is bad.

 I wonder what MBTI type those Leo-signed folk possessed? I don't really buy into astrology as much as psychology, but it does seem to be very on-target regarding a number of things, and thus is of personal utilitarian value in a number of cases.




> ORIGINAL:  deacon_frost
> ISTJ


 
 Excellent, thanks for sharing! That is you, Bostaurus, and supposedly George Washington who share the type. Dang, us "I"s are on a roll!


----------



## glass man (Oct 7, 2010)

I MAJORED IN MENTAL HEALTH IN COLLEGE AND LEARED SO MANY "THEORIES" MY BRAIN IS STILL SPINNING!![[] ACCORDING TO R.D.LAING I SHOULD "BREAK ON THROUGH TO  THE OTHER SIDE" VERY,VERY SOON! OR ELSE I BEEN LISTENING TO THE DOORS TOO MUCH!

 MY PERSONALITY B.....FOR ME...OR Z BUT NEVER EVER A...EXCEPT ON EVERY EVER MONDAY...PROCEEDED BY THE NUMBER 8...


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 7, 2010)

All it takes is the proper chisel, and about 220 micrograms of ALD-52 or "Sunshine Acid" straight to the dome to "break on through"... []

 Seriously though GlassMan, if you don't mind, it would be awesome to know what your MBTI type is. In the name of science, man, take the test! []


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 7, 2010)

Interesting to bring The Doors into it - I guess Whiskyman's would be "Show me the way to the next whisky bar" ![] And for that matter "People are strange" probably fits most of us! I come up ISFJ and they say recommended occupations include teaching -  and guess what I spent 30 years doing!![]  yup - teaching English!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 7, 2010)

INTP but only distinctly N, just moderate in the others.
 I don't like that. It means that the decisions I make are based on logic but it's all just my imagination.
 I don't know what to believe anymore. I wish I never took to test. Well, that may be just my imagination.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, Charlie!  I will look up the others as well.  I believe Joe's was, "The Artist".  Your's had a T in it.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: BillinMo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I knew it!  You're a Sagittarius, like me.  Maybe there is something to this astrology stuff.


----------



## towhead (Oct 7, 2010)

ISTJ   -Julie


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ummm.... 'fraid not.  I was born in April, making me an Aries.  

 I'm finding the high number of Introverts very interesting, though.  Makes sense that a collector group is interested in understanding the past and connecting to it through artifacts.  

 I have friends (extraverts, I'd guess) who are utterly mystified by the idea of someone collecting things or delving into history for the fun of it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Stephen I took this test a couple of years ago and I scored the same again.I have .ENTJ - Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging


 I will add this to the mix..............I recently panicked while in the tight confines of my walk-in and yet very tall in height clothes closet while resting high atop a ladder changing a light bulb when I spotted a large spider staring me down face to face and I feared that he would bite me and I would get very sick and then die a painfull death. If only I had forgot to remember to forget to keep reminding myself my........................................................... agoraphobia,claustrophobia,acrophobia,entomophobia,hypochondria and my thanatophobia are just thoughts in my head.......................................................................I thimk?


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 7, 2010)

I am ISTJ.
 "Inspector" is right.  I worked 28 years as a construction inspection supervisor for highway and bridge construction.  My job was to interpret specifications and make sure they were enforced.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm ISTJ too . Check structure designs and plans  for NCDOT 26 years now.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 7, 2010)

ISFP, Marilyn Monroe, Donald Trump, Michael Jackson, kevin Kostner, and me.[] Interior Design, Nursing,Comercial Art.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 7, 2010)

ENTJ type-Boy am I in some strange mixed company.

 FranklinD Roosevelt American President
 Richard Nixon American President
 Harrison Ford actor (Indiana Jones)
 Steve Martin actor, comedian
 Whoopi Goldberg actress, comedian
 Margaret Thatcher British Prime Minister
 Dave Letterman TV show host, comedian
 Newt Gingrich Speaker of the House
 Jim Carrey actor, comedian
 Bill Gates Microsoft Founder
 Benny Goodman Jazz musician
 Sigourney Weaver actress
 Al Gore  former American Vice President
 Candace Bergen actress (Murphy Brown)
 Patrick Stewart actor (Star Trek's "Cpt. Picard")
 Edward Teller theoretical physicist


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2010)

Steve, you are the first "E" and I won't be shocked if you are the only one here.. [] Party on, you people person, you!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 7, 2010)

INTJ.

 I'm amazed at how well that describes me.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 7, 2010)

[/quote] 

 Ummm.... 'fraid not.  I was born in April, making me an Aries.
 [/quote] 



 I think Laur was going by your profile which says your a Saggatarius[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: BillinMo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your profile said 12/4 for your birthday.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2010)

..Europeans...


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 7, 2010)

Whoops!  I just fixed it.  

 So whose idea was it to have the birthday as Day-Month-Year in the profiles??  It confuses slow-witted people like me.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 7, 2010)

Probably Roger.  As Charlie said, they do it the reverse way across the pond. 

 The day and month is what I meant.[]


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks again to all who have participated!

 So far we have 17 I's and 1 E:
 5 ISTJ (10-14% of the population)
 3 ISFJ (9-14%) 
 3 INTP (1-5%)
 2 INFJ (1-3%)
 2 INTJ (1-4% My dad is one too and he collects bottles but is not currently included)
 1 INFP (1-5%)
 1 ISFP (5-10%)
 and...
 1 ENTJ (2-5%)

 I knew someone here had to be an E []! So Steve, I can't really help with your slew of phobias but it may be an aspect of your less developed extraverted sensing and introverted feeling, helped along by your resolute judgmentality. It is indeed all in your head, but since every aspect of our conscious and subconscious earthly existence resides in our heads as well, I'd imagine it can be hard to control sometimes. I've got agoraphobia, if that makes you feel any better (always gotta have exit strategies planned and I really don't like crowds).

 With your extreme interest in studying old glass, rooting out errors in fact, and what seems like almost a self-imposed duty to share your well-organized discoveries with other collectors, you fit the profile rather well:



> They live in a world of possibilities where they see all sorts challenges to be surmounted, and they want to be the ones responsible for surmounting them.  They have a drive for leadership, which is well-served by their quickness to grasp complexities, their ability to absorb a large amount of impersonal information, and their quick and decisive judgments.


 


> They are constantly scanning their environment for potential problems which they can turn into solutions.  They generally see things from a long-range perspective, and are usually successful at identifying plans to turn problems around


 


> There is not much room for error in the world of the ENTJ.  They dislike to see mistakes repeated, and have no patience with inefficiency.


 
 Also, your love of discussion, which can then turn into arguments (and then unfortunate temporary banning) seems to be a hallmark of your type. I seem to recall both of us arguing about the pros/cons of Monsanto and various environmental issues a while back, lol [].

 [quote]they are not naturally tuned in to people's feelings, and more than likely don't believe that they should tailor their judgments in consideration for people's feelings[/quote]



 Ideally I'd like around 40 results before starting a more in-depth ana-lysis of this data, but the trend seems pretty clear. Somewhere it states that Extraverted types are generally interested in "breadth" and Introverted types in "depth" so collecting generally useless old stuff (collections not influenced by sports, pop culture, fads, music, etc., anyway) seems to be almost entirely the domain of the Is.

 This info could be of use when setting up at shows/markets and during interaction with potential customers, so it isn't just curiosity for the sake of curiosity because the results can be used in some practical applications.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> The day and month is what I meant.[]


 
 Lol, I hear that the Germans like doing it the reverse way...


----------



## bombboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Add another INTJ.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 8, 2010)

[]Bout the only thing it didnt say Stephen  ,...... was that they tend to be gay.HAHA[]For the record I wear mens clothes try to go to Church as often as possible,love sports in general except Soccer or as I reffer to as foot fairy ball.[:'(][:'(]Indoor soccer is OK a little more action.[]I cut my own grass,my house is neat inside,I repair my own cars when possible.I have all the tools the neighbors always need to borrow,I love my wife and think she is the most beautifull 48 year old woman on the planet[][][],I hate tailgaters at football games who have made the pregame time bigger then the game itself (most never played a down of organized football in their lives but they are experts)!!I despise the excepted verbage intrusian into our vocabulary of the word SUCKS to define something we dislike.I have worked in schools and have heard 24 year old female teachers use it as an adjective in class.[] I absolutley loathe while dining at the Olive Garden restaurant when they bring that lousy fresh pepper grinder to the table and they ask everyone including Children of 5 years of age would they like some.Then less then a minute later the cheese grinder[][]I hate Deli wannabes and the Subway chain for ruining Italian hoagies (subs) [][]when it used to be so easy to order one they didnt ask you if you wanted mayo,mustard or relish or ketchup or any other substance its a frickin italian hoagie[][][] Here is what should be on it.Start with a nice Italian roll with poppey seeds,next lather it with just olive oil,some salt and lots of pepper,oregano,next sharp provolone grated cheese,next prosciutto,next Capicola,then Genoa salami,very little lettuce,raw onions,tomatoes and you have to have hot peppers on it.Thats an italian sub not the crap all over the good ole USof A they are telling you is Italian.[][] If a member here at the antique-bottles  forum wants to try one Ill buy it and mail it to you to see what you are missing out on.I hate traffic jams and wish people in all states could follow the rational natural law of traffic flow.Forget the speed limits they dont work.Here is how traffic could flow much bettter if people followed the stinkin unwritten rules. Left lane75 to ? Middle lane 68 to 75 Right lane 70 to 60 Got it Ok lets move on.Next on my peeve list is a Dennis Learys peeve and thats coffee.Who the hell made it so difficult to get a regular guy cup of coffee.How many hate this you are at the convienance store and you have purchased eight items although small in size 8 ITEMS!!!After paying, the clerk asks you would you like a bag?
 You answer No Iam going to juggle the stinkin things to the car thank you.[][]Next I want to buy gas so damn bad from an English speaking person Ill pay 10 cents more a gallon to do so!![]Remember when growing up you had a fight with your best friend and I mean fight as in punches thrown!![][][&:][:'(][][]
 Then an hour later you were knocking on his door to see if he still was coming out to play in the big pickup baseball game!! []We didnt worry about guns or knives you beat the hell out of each other and an hour later everything was cool!! Someone actually won the game too!![][] THERE WERE LOSERS IT'S PART OF LIFE.I also love my glass collection.

 Yah I might be an ENTJ - Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging ................But I am damn proud of it Just call me BIG E!![][&:][>:][>:][][][]  

 I have none of the phobias listed above a total spoof on my part a play on words.Most of you wouldnt like my way of fixing the mambi pambi phobias I listed.


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 8, 2010)

Well sorry to burst your bubble Steve but I am also an ENTJ according to the posted test. It must be something about people that like colonial glass lol

 Chris


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, that's quite an autobiography, Steve.  The only thing I would change is mentioning your wife's age.  She may not have a problem with that, though.  Sure, I'd love one of those Italian subs, but I think it might be a little soggy by the time it got here.  I don't like the Olive Garden, period.  I'm with ya on that one.  What's with the wheels on the chairs??  I should have just wheeled myself on out of there last time.  As for the coffee, Joe makes the worst coffee ever, so when Fred stops by, I give him some of mine.  That's okay, because Joe admits it and to each his own.  Have you tried the new Folgers (or is it Maxwell House, I forget?), South Pacific Blend?  I love it!  Well, that's all I can think of now.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2010)

Strong coffee is not always BAD coffee.[]


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, Steve; I loved it !!!! What a pity Monty Python aren't still going, they would sign you up in a flash !! Our problem here is that a large part of our population worship anything "American" and do their best to copy much of what you have just blasted to the skies!!


----------



## rockbot (Oct 8, 2010)

ENFJ


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 8, 2010)

No bubble bursting Chris, well then you can be mini-E Chris sorta like this.....................................we could be a team


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright, now is the time for more of you to post your personality type! The months have changed a few times, members have been added, and emotional dispositions have been altered due to the seasons as well as extraneous events.

 C'mon, be a part of science! All we want to know are the things that play a role in making you who you are, and where you stand in the almost-indecipherable spectrum of this wonderful hobby.

 Any more Extroverted folk? 

 Any other psychosocial weirdos like me? [8D]

 The goal here is the is arriving at a general understanding of what makes bottle-collecting so appealing to this "group". Many of you have been wonderfully compliant, but others have withheld that valuable (albeit benign) information for silly reasons.

 Break out of your shell and jump into the pot with us bottle-diggers and bottle-collectors! []


----------



## farmgal (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay...I'm an ISTJ is that good for a gal??? That was to much brain work before a full cup of coffee and lack of sleep. Made me think tho...Very interesting...thanks...farmgal


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve sounds like me.[] How come my test was different. [8|] Maybe , he's a people person?


----------



## cadburys (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay stephen... We've met on several occasions and know a little about each other are you surprised that I am
 an ENFJ ?

 extravert 61
 intuitive 12
 feeling 12
 judging 28

 Ant


----------



## Brains (Feb 2, 2011)

crazy


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 2, 2011)

It says I'm an AHOL personality type.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2011)

Gee, that's a rare one amongst bottle collectors.. kinda.. []


----------



## Yellowbelly (Feb 2, 2011)

INTJ Mastermind


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, fellow INTJ.. let's get to know each other better... you first... []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoo Hooo!!! I'm an ISTP. Oh wait. Is that good?? []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2011)

Just took it again, cause it's so easy! Same result, too:

 INTJ
 Introverted	  Intuitive	Thinking   Judging

 78	38	50	11


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 3, 2011)

ESTJ for what its worth.
 bill


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 3, 2011)

It reflects that I am an ISTP.
 Bill


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  farmgal
> 
> Okay...I'm an ISTJ is that good for a gal??? That was to much brain work before a full cup of coffee and lack of sleep. Made me think tho...Very interesting...thanks...farmgal


 
 Thanks for your participation! For a gal, or a guy it is fine. My gal is an ISTJ as well and makes sure that I do what needs to be done in this-here real world. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspector_%28role_variant%29



> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Steve sounds like me. How come my test was different.  Maybe , he's a people person?


 
 Post the results! The test isn't concrete by any means, but it is an excellent indicator. I have some significant ENTP/Inventor and ISTP/Crafter traits but won't argue with the repeated results. The 4 letters by no means dictates who you are and how you operate; they just hone the focus a tad bit.



> ORIGINAL:  cadburys
> 
> Okay stephen... We've met on several occasions and know a little about each other are you surprised that I am
> an ENFJ ?


 
 Honestly yes, I figured that you were an IxxJ but your blog, missionary activities, many dig partners, and excellent wheeling and dealing skills support the result. In person I never took you to be an ENFJ, but that may be the result of your dastardly craftiness! [8D] Thanks for participating Ant!



> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> crazy


 
 Well join the club man, so am I and half the people here! That isn't a very useful answer though, come on and let us know what Ixxx you are! Be a part of an informal study which could really improve all of our abilities to connect with others and interact profitably with them! []



> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> It says I'm an AHOL personality type.


 
 For a while that was the result I got. It probably still applies but there is nothing wrong with being a personality-type-chameleon. 

 Care to post the actual type? I would guess an ExxJ of some kind but really don't know. The gleanings from internet activity do not reflect the actual individual with any degree of adequacy.



> ORIGINAL:  Yellowbelly
> 
> INTJ Mastermind


 
 Thanks for sharing, my father is an INTJ also. He is whupping arse in a huge lawsuit, and the type fits him quite well. I hope you post some more on this website/forum.



> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> mental, right


 
 Are you seriously an ISFJ? Seriously?

 If so then yes, extraordinarily mental! [8D] If it is a serious result, then you don't fit the type based upon your interactions here, and must have some significant development in other arenas due to various life-events. You are an odd fellow, lobes.



> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Whoo Hooo!!! I'm an ISTP. Oh wait. Is that good??   ~Mike


 
 Yay, an ISTP! And yes, that is good, as there are no "good" or "bad" personality types; just different kinds of human beings. Does the personality description seem to fit you?



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Just took it again, cause it's so easy! Same result, too:
> 
> ...


 
 Lies. We all know you are an ESFP [8D]. 

 Anyway, thanks for corroborating your earlier result. Perhaps I can use your skillz to mastermind a complete takeover of the entirety of the online consumer chemical market? Purdy plz?



> ORIGINAL:  dollarbill
> 
> ESTJ for what its worth.
> bill


 
 Excellent, thanks for your time and effort. I am glad to see more "E" folk showing themselves. And it is worth quite a bit Bill, despite being only 4 letters.




> ORIGINAL:  druggistnut
> 
> It reflects that I am an ISTP.
> Bill


 
 Another ISTP, it is unusual that more of your type were not included in the first round. I am glad that you made a showing. Thanks for your participation Bill and  best of luck in the realm of collecting ole glass!



 Anyone else want to provide _*real*_ results for the sake of general understanding?


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 3, 2011)

[size="+0"]*YOUR TYPE*[/size]  [size="+1"]E[/size] [size="+1"]S[/size] [size="+1"]F[/size] [size="+1"]J[/size]   [size="-1"]*Strength of the preferences %*[/size]   [size="+1"]44[/size] 14[size="+1"]15 [size="+1"]50[/size] 18[/size][/font][/color]19


----------



## logueb (Feb 3, 2011)

IFSP


----------



## annie44 (Feb 3, 2011)

I came out ISFJ.  I think the topic of why some people enjoy collecting is an interesting one, too.  I have collected different things since I was really young -  rocks, shells, matchbooks, bottlecaps, and the list goes on and on and the price tag goes up and up!

 Cindy (Annie44)


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 3, 2011)

enfj


----------



## Wangan (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thats interesting Joe.I am the last day of Cancer with tendencies in Leo.You might be onto something there.I have found that Zodiac "traits" do seem to manifest themselves in people of all walks of life within a time period of the month they were born.I never got into the whole Zodiac thing,but it was just something I noticed by myself and not something I was told.Its getting harder and harder to believe anything these days.


----------



## Wangan (Feb 3, 2011)

This is crap.I dont believe any of it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> This is crap.I dont believe any of it.


 


> Thats interesting


 



 So,....Which is then??[] (Jokin' ya know)...Tim,..I saw a thread where you were getting antsy for some good bottles of your own,....They don't turmn up all the time, but then all of a sudden they do!...Hope you stick around these parts,...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2011)

Wangan, you sound like an INTJ 0 0 0 80 []


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks again to all who have participated! 

  So far we have 25 I's with 17 "J's" and 8 "P's" and 7 E's, all "J's" (24 J's and 8 P's total)
  6 ISTJ (10-14% of the population) 
  5 ISFJ (9-14%)  
  4 INTJ (1-4%) 
 3 INTP (1-5%) 
  2 INFJ (1-3%) 
  2 ISFP (5-10%) 
 2 ISTP (4â€“10%)
 1 INFP (1-5%) 
  and... 
 3 ENFJ (2â€“5%)
  2 ENTJ (2-5%)
 1 ESFJ (9â€“13%)
 1 ESTJ (8â€“12%)

 The numerical dominance of the I's, and more generally those with a Judgment over Perception preference is significant. I suppose that those with a J preference are more comfortable with price guides, bottle lists, auctions and bottle-related literature, as well as their perpetuation. This is getting interesting, but the sample size is not large enough yet to conduct a more useful ana-lysis.


 More results needed! []


----------



## nydigger (Feb 4, 2011)

ISTJ here.....explanation here....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISTJ


----------



## sloughduck (Feb 5, 2011)

Well looks like I am a ISTJ


----------



## Wangan (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I thought the test was crap but your view was interesting.That IS two different subjects altogether.Maybe Im a split personality.Really,you think so?No,you are! No Im not! Alright you guys,thats about enough![][][]


----------



## Wangan (Feb 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Wangan, you sound like an INTJ 0 0 0 80 []


 


 Actually it said INFJ,the protector,which I dont believe.[8|]


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Your Type is 
 INTJ 
 Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging


----------



## Wangan (Feb 6, 2011)

??? How do you figure that?I dont understand.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Jim means HE is INTJ, not you.. it's probably copied from the test result page..


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry, yes that is what my results were, all though I feel I can answer all the questions for everyone here and come pretty close....LOL[8D]

 sorry for the confusion Wangan....If I meant you it would have been "YOU'RE" and not "YOUR"....[]


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

What it means to be me, an INTJ.....

 To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most INTJs start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how. INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they don't know. 

 INTJs are perfectionists, with a seemingly endless capacity for improving upon anything that takes their interest. What prevents them from becoming chronically bogged down in this pursuit of perfection is the pragmatism so characteristic of the type: INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake. 

 INTJs are known as the "Systems Builders" of the types, perhaps in part because they possess the unusual trait combination of imagination and reliability. Whatever system an INTJ happens to be working on is for them the equivalent of a moral cause to an INFJ; both perfectionism and disregard for authority may come into play, as INTJs can be unsparing of both themselves and the others on the project. Anyone considered to be "slacking," including superiors, will lose their respect -- and will generally be made aware of this; INTJs have also been known to take it upon themselves to implement critical decisions without consulting their supervisors or co-workers. On the other hand, they do tend to be scrupulous and even-handed about recognizing the individual contributions that have gone into a project, and have a gift for seizing opportunities which others might not even notice. 

 In the broadest terms, what INTJs "do" tends to be what they "know". Typical INTJ career choices are in the sciences and engineering, but they can be found wherever a combination of intellect and incisiveness are required (e.g., law, some areas of academia). INTJs can rise to management positions when they are willing to invest time in marketing their abilities as well as enhancing them, and (whether for the sake of ambition or the desire for privacy) many also find it useful to learn to simulate some degree of surface conformism in order to mask their inherent unconventionality. 

 Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations. 

 This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness. 

 Probably the strongest INTJ assets in the interpersonal area are their intuitive abilities and their willingness to "work at" a relationship. Although as Ts they do not always have the kind of natural empathy that many Fs do, the Intuitive function can often act as a good substitute by synthesizing the probable meanings behind such things as tone of voice, turn of phrase, and facial expression. This ability can then be honed and directed by consistent, repeated efforts to understand and support those they care about, and those relationships which ultimately do become established with an INTJ tend to be characterized by their robustness, stability, and good communications. 


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm an INTJ


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your continued additions to this informal experiment/data-gathering exercise. I doubt anything like it has been attempted before, so with more participation this could be of significant value to us all. Please don't be shy, my aim is not to pick your brain apart; just to amass enough information to posit a hypothesis or two which could help us understand our own love as well as the triggers which guide the parallel interests of others in this realm.



> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> Actually it said INFJ,the protector,which I dont believe.[8|]


 
 From wikipedia:

 "INFJs tend to be sensitive, quiet leaders with a great depth of  personality. They are intricately and deeply woven, mysterious, and  highly complex, sometimes puzzling even to themselves. They have an  orderly view toward the world, but are internally arranged in a complex  way that only they can understand. Abstract in communicating, they live  in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities. With a natural affinity  for art, INFJs tend to be creative and easily inspired.[16] Yet they may also do well in the sciences, aided by their intuition"

 Affinity for art, like your music? Care for family? Puzzling to yourself? Seems to fit, but that by no means that you aren't highly developed in other areas, and wouldn't obtain different results at another time or using another test. It doesn't define you, rather, you alone define yourself. This informal experiment is just for general informational purposes.


----------



## cordilleran (Feb 7, 2011)

On a whim and with a fresh chaw between check and gum I decided to allow you all into the innermost sanctum. I have had these tests before thanks to the V.A. and sundry animal experimenters along the sodden line delving into my cranial catbox.  The results? *ENFJ*. Intellectually I score on recent neuropsychological tests to be in the 99th percentile in communication skills despite the litterbox sustaining cracks from the merrymakers school of hard knocks.  The neurosurgeon said I had the thickest skull he's ever cut into and immediately placed me on grand rounds. Thanks Texas Jack.

 Vocationally, the tests (all 12 hours of them) indicated I'd be best as a journalist, attorney, or hitman. I've successfully undertaken all three professionally and garnered my fare share of detractors along the way. A teacher? Ferchrissakes! Pendantry, perhaps. Most certainly I pride myself on my rarified ability to lead persons into the dankest recesses of perdition all-the-while singing my lilting swan-song of stultifying snobbishness.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah yeah what he said.Cord good to see you again.Welcome to the E club as a member you will receive the following benefits....................................[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm *guessing* this email was for Plumbata, but why I got it though I've never had anything to do with this thread.... Did everyone get it? See attached?


----------



## carling (Sep 9, 2018)

Not me.


----------

